#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Acessar OLT - ONUS com php

## wendersons1

Olá pessoal estou tentando montar um pequeno sistema, onde preciso acessar dados de OLT e ONUS dessas olts para visualização diária, vi em alguns outros foruns que eu poderia fazer isso usando SNMP e pegando configuracoes de MIBS para serem usadas jundo com SNMP, alguém poderia me dar uma luz ? uma peque ajuda ?

----------


## avatar52

Você poderia começar dizendo qual OLT. Pois exemplo a FiberHome você consegue isso via TL1.

----------


## wendersons1

Eu queria conectar com a OLT Fiberhome e Huawei , tem alguma solução ? obrigado

----------


## avatar52

Huawei não conheço, mas FiberHome já falei acima.

----------


## wendersons1

pode me passar algum exemplo que você tenha com fiberhome ?

----------


## fhayashi

Na Huawei vc tem de emular terminal e acessar via telnet. Padrão.

Mas o que vc precisa acessar na ONU?

----------


## wendersons1

eu preciso acessar dados das ONUS, preciso fazer a autorização, temperatura e sinais, tem como me ajudar?

----------

